# Pants pulled down by insurance company on here



## jonathan1758 (Apr 14, 2012)

Insured my TT online at the weekend for cover to start today. My renewal from my previous insurer was 697 due to expire tomorrow and my new quote was 570 or something and so i obviously changed and paid the amount in full.
Today i get a call to query my details, first is that i was involved in an accident in 2007 on a motorbike although i've never owned a bike and nor do i have a licence and the second because i told them my car was to be kept in my mothers garage as it is a cabby and i dont want to keep it in the street for obvious reasons, only using it the odd weekend and our daily use car being parked in our garage. Apparently your insurance has to go off where you live and not where the car is kept, although if my car was stolen from my mothers garage im sure they wouldnt pay out due to providing the incorrect details.
As such the insurance compay they got original quote from wouldnt cover me and my new quote turned out to be just shy of £1000 and because i chose not to accept it i was charged £50 (should have been £70 but they knocked £20 off due to insurance being valid only a few hours - gee thanks).. even though my previous policy doesnt actually expire until tomorrow anyway.
£50 aint a fortune but it just annoys me that people work so hard and often 7 days a week just for companies to constantly have our pants down in such manner. They get enough out of us as it is.
Also admin fees are a joke, my friend used to work for a broker and he used to knock the fees off for me. How can they be so high.
Maybe calling the insurer is the best policy and not handing over any cash until you're sure you are getting what they promise on the screen.. :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

who was the company


----------



## jonathan1758 (Apr 14, 2012)

Adrian Flux


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:x :x :x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

this is the flame room johnathan............say it as you really feel he's a cunt :lol:


----------



## jonathan1758 (Apr 14, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> this is the flame room johnathan............say it as you really feel he's a doodah :lol:


Trying not to let it piss me off too much


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Usually only hear good thinga about Adrian Flux.

I would speak to them again (someone different) and explain your concerns.


----------



## jonathan1758 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah i've used them in the past although it was many years ago and they were always cheapest by far. My last insurance company never had an issue with my car being kept elsewhere and i'd have just renewed it with them to save hassle if i hadnt already cancelled due to flux giving a better offer. Even if they came back with another £100 on i'd have just paid it but to quote over £400 more is a joke. Its like they wanted me to cancel as they knew i'd have the fee to pay anyway. :? 
Might be worth giving them another call but i very much doubt it will get me anywhere.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Why did you even say anything? If the car got stolen and was at your mothers address then surely you were just staying over the night???


----------



## jonathan1758 (Apr 14, 2012)

KammyTT said:


> Why did you even say anything? If the car got stolen and was at your mothers address then surely you were just staying over the night???


Just thought do things properly as insurance always have a way of getting out of paying. Guy on the phone reckons it has to go off where you live and not where the car is kept. What a load of sh*t!!!
Anyway Greenlight have just given me a quote of £447! Quite a bit better than Flux's 997!! They can keep my £50 if they want it that badly.. thieving bstrds. 32 yr old with over 10 yrs no claims and car is only used the odd weekend and they wanted a grand. Idiots.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thought you get a 14day period to cancel any new insurance policys?????


----------



## jonathan1758 (Apr 14, 2012)

Danny1 said:


> Thought you get a 14day period to cancel any new insurance policys?????


You may do although i'd bet it has the right to retain the admin fee etc in their terms of contract.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Not the same but a rant anyway ,,, renewal comes through and close to £700 ,,,, did the online quote same company everything the same and comes back at £350 WTF :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Ecosse (Aug 17, 2008)

I had my Mk2 Fiesta XR2 insured at my mums place because it I didnt have a garage at my flat.

My details were at the flat, but its kept address was at my mums house. That was through HIC who are a sister company to AF


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

jamman said:


> Usually only hear good thinga about Adrian Flux.
> 
> I would speak to them again (someone different) and explain your concerns.


A bit different for ,e James all I heard was your new quote mr stanley is £2447 does that sound good to you?? Errrrrr NO!


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

jonathan1758 said:


> Insured my TT online at the weekend for cover to start today. My renewal from my previous insurer was 697 due to expire tomorrow and my new quote was 570 or something and so i obviously changed and paid the amount in full.
> Today i get a call to query my details, first is that i was involved in an accident in 2007 on a motorbike although i've never owned a bike and nor do i have a licence and the second because i told them my car was to be kept in my mothers garage as it is a cabby and i dont want to keep it in the street for obvious reasons, only using it the odd weekend and our daily use car being parked in our garage. Apparently your insurance has to go off where you live and not where the car is kept, although if my car was stolen from my mothers garage im sure they wouldnt pay out due to providing the incorrect details.
> As such the insurance compay they got original quote from wouldnt cover me and my new quote turned out to be just shy of £1000 and because i chose not to accept it i was charged £50 (should have been £70 but they knocked £20 off due to insurance being valid only a few hours - gee thanks).. even though my previous policy doesnt actually expire until tomorrow anyway.
> £50 aint a fortune but it just annoys me that people work so hard and often 7 days a week just for companies to constantly have our pants down in such manner. They get enough out of us as it is.
> ...


Hi,
I'm sorry to hear about the problems that you've been having. I would be more than happy to take a look into it for you if you like. Feel free to PM your details.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

well get this for being shafted on insurance, i'm young so my insurance takes taking the royal piss to a whole new level!

I have a 2009 audi TTS worth around £23,000 my lowest quote is £1300PA but if I cant pay it all at once and pay monthly they charge an additional £800, its actually cheaper for me to use my credit card or take out a 12 month loan!

Although I have to be honest and say Elephant.co.uk are better than Kwik fit/Liverpool-victoria/adrian flux everyone else is just out to rob you...well they all are but at least Elephant are gentle lol


----------

